# Former Unisys Buildings, Brent, London, July 2009



## Landie_Man (Jul 13, 2009)

Many thanks to Liam_CH for showing us round the Unisys towers in Brent, showing us all the best places. Explored by Liam, Myself and my friend James, we arrived bright and early, (me already tired at 10:30am, navigating London’s many “WTF?!?!?” road networks. After locating breakfast in the form of a sausage sandwich from a newsagents and a cup of coffee from a café, we were ready to go inside the buildings. 

After making a mad dash across the old car park, we entered into the reception area, and quickly went upstairs to take photos, downstairs could wait. 

There is so little information available on these Unisys buildings, although we did find plans from 1968 on the back stairs, and the latest test date on a fire hose was 1996, so an estimated dereliction date of 1996/1997. 

There is evidence of fire, and parties inside the building, but the place is heavily stripped. The roof is pretty incredible, and the kitchen area is very interesting, with a slick of rain water, mixed with 1996 chip fat which nearly sent me flying headlong into a stove, its also murder to get off, as you stick to it like fly paper. We didn’t explore the second tower, as Liam said there was no point, it was too similar and not as interesting. 

After Unisys we headed off to Collindale hospital, but my friend James was weary of the asbestos, so opted out, and Liam had to get back, and I didn’t want to go alone. Once again; many thanks to Liam for taking us to both places. 

It was really hard to cut the photos down to a proper amount!

































Evidence of a party, sorry its out of focus


----------



## james.s (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'd like to see these, it's a shame I live so far away


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with your comments about Londons road systems...any idea as to what is gonna happen to these blocks?Big ball n chain?


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 14, 2009)

Update:

Unisys are a buisness and technology consulting company, they were formed in 1886 as the American Arithmometer company, and as Unisys in 1986 and spread across the UK in 1990, expanding in 1997 

Managed to do the 41.1 Mile trip to Brent in just one hour, and thats in a slow old Landrover! I also had a huge plume of blue smoke for about 5 miles  I had just recently topped up with oil as well, maybe I put a tad too much in :embarrassed:.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 15, 2009)

I work in London quite a bit of the time, I think I've been past this place. Looks a bit of a mess inside with all the cans and stuff. Did you see any randoms in there?


----------



## LiamCH (Jul 15, 2009)

If the phrase "randoms" includes homeless people, then yes, there is one. He was just leaving as we entered. He wasn't there a couple of weeks ago. Just so he knew someone had been in, I moved his blanket. Evil, I know, but to be honest if I were him I wouldn't sleep right by the main entrance.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe he felt isolated on the larger stripped floors, it absolutley reaked in there, I think he uses an area as a toilet. I would have loved to have read some of the doccuments, but we had to dash!


----------



## LiamCH (Jul 15, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Maybe he felt isolated on the larger stripped floors, it absolutley reaked in there, I think he uses an area as a toilet. I would have loved to have read some of the doccuments, but we had to dash!



But why did he have to choose the one part of the building that is infested with rats? Really. I'm a bit concerned for him, actually. If he'd have any sense, he'd go in the shorter building which is probably less visited due to its height and location. Some people like beating up homeless people...


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats awful, why do people like beating up anyone?!??


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2009)

Thought this report was going to be a bit boring TBH, but you've done a fantiastic job! Those buildings are hooge! 
Nice report


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 18, 2009)

Drove past this place today while at work, jeez it looked moody and really imposing in the crap weather. The graffiti all over the windows, or at least the 1's that aren't smashed made it look pretty sorry for itself. Strange its stood empty for so long considering its location.


----------



## freebird (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice one. I love that staircase!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 18, 2009)

The buildings look so modern, too modern to be derelict


----------



## banshee (Jul 18, 2009)

noticed these building while going to the ace cafe over the road,reminded me to come back on here  got any pics of the ace from up there ?


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 18, 2009)

banshee said:


> noticed these building while going to the ace cafe over the road,reminded me to come back on here  got any pics of the ace from up there ?



I didnt know about it :embarrassed: but I DO have one of the landie from the roof


----------



## magoo² (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice looks like a cool explore!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 24, 2009)

magoo² said:


> Very nice looks like a cool explore!



Yep! One of my favourite explores to date!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

nice find, that place is huge  
cant wait to go sumwhere so huge


----------



## Potter (Jul 31, 2009)

It's great to see more of this place again.

I could spend all day looking through all that stuff near the stairs. 

I would love to pay this one a visit.

I've got an old Unisys computer from the early 90s.


----------



## steph2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all - newbie 

Are these the ones you see from the Bakerloo Line, near Stonebridge Park?


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 11, 2009)

steph2007 said:


> Hi all - newbie
> 
> Are these the ones you see from the Bakerloo Line, near Stonebridge Park?



Yeah theyre in Stonebridge park. Not sure if you see them on the bakerloo line.


----------

